# What is the most dificult knit stitch?



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

I learned to knit when I was young - but never did much with it. I have picked it up again over the last 7 or so years and have learned so much. I'm just wondering what some of you think is the most difficult knit stitches or techniques. I would like to try some of them and see how I do.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I find making bobbles really taxing. Of course, complex cablework can be difficult too.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I too have been knitting all my life, but stuck with what was in my comfort zone. I recently worked on a lace scarf (which I have now finished & love) that included a stitch called a 'nupp'. 
For this scarf, I must have knit hundreds of them, and still had many re-tries even towards the end.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

That is the beauty of knitting and why many like the drape it gives to fabric. You only have one stitch that can be done backwards/reverse called a purl. Anything else is just more of the same. Why this fabric lends itself to machine construction where tatting can not be done on a machine.

Even more simple now for me is the hook and long cable method of knitting where the only stitch pattern there that is hard to do is the crossed multiple stitch work known to many as Aran. I have done it but you need to do like me and use the click tool attachments which is far to fiddly for most knitters and I agree.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Bobbles came up a lot last time a similar questions was asked. I still hate doing the latvian braid. 

I don't think any stiitch is hard/difficult, some are just more tedious. Stocking knit can be down right boring and it is often difficult to get through large amounts of. I prefer small yarn on small needles, so I avoid SS because it is so boring to knit.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you're up for a challenge try entrelac or brioche knitting. Or, if you like juggling many balls of yarn, intarsia is the technique for you. I've been knitting for about 8 years, and I've done entrelac, brioche, lace, fairisle, intarsia, mitered squares, cables, short rows, some double knitting, and garments of all types from socks to sweaters. But this is what's still on my challenge list:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Stitches - definitely hate doing bobbles or anything that requires work to be frequently turned. Perhaps if I learned to knit backwards I might not have such a dislike for them.

Techniques - knitting Fair Isle with two colours, one in each hand. I taught myself how to do this in the 70s and used to be quite good at it. Not any more!


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> If you're up for a challenge try entrelac or brioche knitting.
> 
> Interesting, I learned both of those in the last six months. Brioche has required new brain cells to figure out. I am working on a simple turtle neck using Half Brioche stitch. I will try something two color next.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

LETS face it, there are really only two knitting stitches, knit and purl. everything else is a combination of these, y/o might be a third. if you mean a stitch pattern , now that is another whole kettle of worms. check out knit.canada, new stitch a day for some exciting stitch patterns. Personally I find lacy patterns that require really even tension the hardest, every time I put it down my tension is different.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> If you're up for a challenge try entrelac or brioche knitting. Or, if you like juggling many balls of yarn, intarsia is the technique for you. I've been knitting for about 8 years, and I've done entrelac, brioche, lace, fairisle, intarsia, mitered squares, cables, short rows, some double knitting, and garments of all types from socks to sweaters. But this is what's still on my challenge list:
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


Wow! I think I'd rather have second sock syndrome (lol)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Elin said:


> Wow! I think I'd rather have second sock syndrome (lol)


i did those once, using a video on YouTube. It's fun to do but not all that practical. And the only people who would appreciate the level of difficulty would be other knitters, so you can't even really show it off to your family, because they just give you a blank stare!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Elin said:


> Wow! I think I'd rather have second sock syndrome (lol)


Ha! You made me chuckle.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> But this is what's still on my challenge list:
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


You go, girl! Photos when you're done!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I consider entrelac and fair isle to be techniques. The hardest stitch I have done is knit 3 through the back loop.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gina said:


> I consider entrelac and fair isle to be techniques. The hardest stitch I have done is knit 3 through the back loop.


(The original question was re: stitches and techniques.)


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bobbles


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think there are any difficult stitches, but I have come across some bad directions which make them seem difficult until you figure it out!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I find purling 2 through the back loop the most difficult. I feel like I'm turning inside out!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Bobbles and nups for sure!


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Trying brioch now and don't know that I will try it again. It feels so easy that if I forget to pay attention, I easily get out of the rhythm. One wrong stitch sets the rest of the pattern off, and I am finding it impossible to tink. I have frogged the whole thing twice, and hope the third try is "a charm"!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't wrap my brain around double knitting. It is easy enough to do, yet complicated patterns blow my mind. LOL


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Nupps! I don't mind a 5 stitch nupp (too much) ; but 7 or more stitch is really hard on my arthritic hands. I've gotten so I only knit things that aren't too complicated because I want to relax both mind and body.


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> If you're up for a challenge try entrelac or brioche knitting. Or, if you like juggling many balls of yarn, intarsia is the technique for you. I've been knitting for about 8 years, and I've done entrelac, brioche, lace, fairisle, intarsia, mitered squares, cables, short rows, some double knitting, and garments of all types from socks to sweaters. But this is what's still on my challenge list:
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


I'm saving this for a dark winter weekend, snowed in, and really bored! It is fascinating!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> Bobbles came up a lot last time a similar questions was asked. I still hate doing the latvian braid.
> 
> I don't think any stiitch is hard/difficult, some are just more tedious. Stocking knit can be down right boring and it is often difficult to get through large amounts of. I prefer small yarn on small needles, so I avoid SS because it is so boring to knit.


You sound just like me.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Elin said:


> Wow! I think I'd rather have second sock syndrome (lol)


These are so fun to do and her article is very fun. They do take a lot of attention to the knitting so not as mindless as some projects. And constant checking that you haven't knitted the layers together.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

I know many folks out there like Magic Loop. I took a class on this one time. For the first hour, I felt like a beginning knitter. I caught on by the second hour, but I find my sticking with "the old ways."


----------



## Lamanhart (Jul 30, 2014)

A technique I found most challenging was when I was making a square for an Aran Afghan--the second one on top from the right hand corner in the picture (spiral white, green, purple). Usually we knit row upon row, left to right, right to left. This particular pattern had me knitting sections within sections and then joining sections at various times. It certainly created an interesting affect but I didn't have a lot of fun doing it!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> I too have been knitting all my life, but stuck with what was in my comfort zone. I recently worked on a lace scarf (which I have now finished & love) that included a stitch called a 'nupp'.
> For this scarf, I must have knit hundreds of them, and still had many re-tries even towards the end.


Do you happen to know the site where the pattern is available? Thanks


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Another technique to learn is to knit backwards. Very useful when doing entrelac knitting. no turning. Also teaching yourself every technique of knitting...ie: Continental, English, Portuguese, Eastern European, Lever, using a knitting belt, etc. By the time you get through that list there would be nothing you could not do in knitting. I still need to master the Lever and using a knitting belt. Not good at them yet. 
Believe it or not the Portuguese style is good when your hands or wrists have arthritis. It reduces how tightly you are holding that left needle. It does not look like it would be but it is. I have bad arthritis in left wrist and am back to knitting now with the Portuguese style.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

Knitnorth- your scarf is beautiful. Could you tell us the name of your pattern?


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

disgo said:


> That is the beauty of knitting and why many like the drape it gives to fabric. You only have one stitch that can be done backwards/reverse called a purl. Anything else is just more of the same. Why this fabric lends itself to machine construction where tatting can not be done on a machine.
> 
> Even more simple now for me is the hook and long cable method of knitting where the only stitch pattern there that is hard to do is the crossed multiple stitch work known to many as Aran. I have done it but you need to do like me and use the click tool attachments which is far to fiddly for most knitters and I agree.


What is a click tool attachment?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Nips and bobbles are a pain. But a butterfly stitch in lace knitting can be a real challenge.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Safeya said:


> I learned to knit when I was young - but never did much with it. I have picked it up again over the last 7 or so years and have learned so much. I'm just wondering what some of you think is the most difficult knit stitches or techniques. I would like to try some of them and see how I do.


It seems to me that we each find a different thing to be more difficult. For me from easiest to hardest... Garter stitch is by far the easiest for scarves, next in line would be small items in stockinette stitch...moving on to sweaters, working cables into sweaters, or other interesting stitch patterns found in Aran or Fisherman type sweaters, Fair Isle (stranded two color work) followed by Intarsia (non-stranded two or more color work)... and last but not least... Lace work (mostly because of having to keep really close attention to stitch count for the lace panels.)


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> Do you happen to know the site where the pattern is available? Thanks


Sure, it is here & it is free:

http://patternduchess.com/pattern-for-mothers-day-lace-shawl/


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Think we all have different challenges when it comes to our knitting.

I have/had a pattern which called for purling 5 stitches together through the back loop. After several hours of frustration I finally gave up and frogged. Deciding it just wasn't worth my time.

Blessings to all - enjoy your knitting journey.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Kapplique said:


> Knitnorth- your scarf is beautiful. Could you tell us the name of your pattern?


The picture is from the pattern, not the one I knit. Mine still needs to be blocked but I am so pleased with it.

You can find it here: http://patternduchess.com/pattern-for-mothers-day-lace-shawl/


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lamanhart said:


> A technique I found most challenging was when I was making a square for an Aran Afghan--the second one on top from the right hand corner in the picture (spiral white, green, purple). Usually we knit row upon row, left to right, right to left. This particular pattern had me knitting sections within sections and then joining sections at various times. It certainly created an interesting affect but I didn't have a lot of fun doing it!


OMG, this is so beautiful! Would love to have a link to this pattern.. 😀


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Lamanhart said:


> A technique I found most challenging was when I was making a square for an Aran Afghan--the second one on top from the right hand corner in the picture (spiral white, green, purple). Usually we knit row upon row, left to right, right to left. This particular pattern had me knitting sections within sections and then joining sections at various times. It certainly created an interesting affect but I didn't have a lot of fun doing it!


I love that afghan!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ompuff said:


> I have/had a pattern which called for purling 5 stitches together through the back loop. After several hours of frustration I finally gave up and frogged. Deciding it just wasn't worth my time...


I think I'd get out a crochet hook right about then!


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been knitting since I was in my 20's, but only the very basic things, scarfs, etc. I recently started learning a new technique or stitch with every project. That is what I'm loving right now, so I haven't come across any that I don't like to use yet. My biggest problem is reading patterns! I'm finding that each Designer has shortcuts in their writings and it confuses me so much at times I want to put the project away.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

When DH and I were taking ballroom dance lessons, we had a teacher who claimed "none of the steps are difficult, you just haven't learned them yet"! I try to keep that in mind.


----------



## NoraG (Dec 30, 2014)

My most hated stitch is purl 2 together through the back loop. I'm a tight knitter, and there just isn't enough slack in the stitches for that to be easy. I did learn to put the needle between the 2nd and 3 stitches and pull down a bit to give me some slack to work with.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

The hardest part for me the fear of not being able to do a stitch or technique. I enjoy a challenging knit and once I give it a try, I find there are none really difficult.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

liz morris said:


> I find making bobbles really taxing. Of course, complex cablework can be difficult too.


I am not sure if bobbles and nupps are the same thing, but nupps for sure are the most tedious stitch I have done to date.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I have never gotten over (or up to) the idea or technique of steaking. I just can't wrap my mind around it. About the only thing I haven't tried and never plan to.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

KnitNorth,
Thanks for the link to the pattern. It is lovely. Looking forward to seeing yours when finished.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I love to knit. I find purl front and back not to my liking!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

liz morris said:


> I find making bobbles really taxing. Of course, complex cablework can be difficult too.


Definitely bobbles :thumbdown:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

jvallas, Yes, sorry. I had read it and was interrupted before replying. Should have reread it.


----------



## Jevne (Jan 27, 2015)

That's a beautiful scarf. Are the 'nupps' the little bumps? It says free pattern; could you please tell me where to find it?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

The most difficult stitch is the one you are on when the phone rings in the middle of your show while you are mid row on a pattern.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> If you're up for a challenge try entrelac or brioche knitting. Or, if you like juggling many balls of yarn, intarsia is the technique for you. I've been knitting for about 8 years, and I've done entrelac, brioche, lace, fairisle, intarsia, mitered squares, cables, short rows, some double knitting, and garments of all types from socks to sweaters. But this is what's still on my challenge list:
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


OHHHHH! I am going to have to give this a try. No, I am not an expert, but this sure looks like it would be a great one to master!


----------



## Jevne (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, I should have read through all the comments and I would have found the answer to my question.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gina said:


> jvallas, Yes, sorry. I had read it and was interrupted before replying. Should have reread it.


No need - just didn't want others who came after you to not mention techniques, because I'm finding it kind of interesting!


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

It seems like every pattern I do has some challenge in it - or I add one. Currently I am doing a sweater bottom up with a cabled panel up the front. But I am also working on adjusting the pattern to have it better fit me, I have been working on fit adjustments for a while and my last 2 sweaters turned out beautifully and fit! I am using 3 different sizes for hips, waist and shoulders. My next hurdle will be a sweater with a zipper. There are so many patterns that I want to try. My queue probably reaches to China.


----------



## HattieA (Apr 10, 2014)

Definitely double knitting with 3 colors.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The hardest stitch for me is the one I can't figure out when I need it. A big break & practice and it is not the hardest any more (I'm just kidding, I am working on the same lace shawl for over a year. so I start over making samples etc. They don't work out either but I am going to persist & finish the easy shawl for beginners, someday.)


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

...not actually a stitch...but picking up the correct number of stitches for a button band so that it doesn't pull or pucker.
Also...all the different kinds of buttonholes and when to use the correct one.


----------



## j gibson (Jan 14, 2015)

I have no trouble with entrelac but brioche with two colors is getting the better of me this month. But I WILL NOT QUIT!!!! It may never look as good as I want it to but I'm not giving up.


----------



## greenkat (Nov 24, 2014)

fergablu2 said:


> If you're up for a challenge try entrelac or brioche knitting. Or, if you like juggling many balls of yarn, intarsia is the technique for you. I've been knitting for about 8 years, and I've done entrelac, brioche, lace, fairisle, intarsia, mitered squares, cables, short rows, some double knitting, and garments of all types from socks to sweaters. But this is what's still on my challenge list:
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


This is something I have wanted to try with mittens. Thanks for the link.


----------



## carey.davis67 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have to say challenging yourself with lace projects requires undivided attention and color work such as fair isle is fun and requires attention So I believe these are the projects that you will find the most challenges.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, besides bobbles, I really have difficulty with purl through back loop.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Torticollus said:


> I don't think there are any difficult stitches, but I have come across some bad directions which make them seem difficult until you figure it out!


Wow, isn't that the truth - It can make a person nuts!


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Lamanhart said:


> A technique I found most challenging was when I was making a square for an Aran Afghan--the second one on top from the right hand corner in the picture (spiral white, green, purple). Usually we knit row upon row, left to right, right to left. This particular pattern had me knitting sections within sections and then joining sections at various times. It certainly created an interesting affect but I didn't have a lot of fun doing it!


That is a super lovely afghan - You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

runflyski said:


> ...not actually a stitch...but picking up the correct number of stitches for a button band so that it doesn't pull or pucker.
> Also...all the different kinds of buttonholes and when to use the correct one.


Oh Yea, I agree with this!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

the most difficult for me is the kitchener stitch. i have done it tons of times. in fact, one project required a very long kitchener joining (30 stitches or so). absolutely every time i do it, i have to review a couple videos - or it all goes sour very quickly.

compared to kitchener, everything else is fairly easy or at least not brain-draining!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I find p2togtbl the most difficult manouvre. If anyone knows how to get the same look doing it a different way, I would be most grateful...
I have tried a few ideas but none has worked out correctly... :? :? :?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

disgo said:


> .... Why this fabric lends itself to machine construction where tatting can not be done on a machine.
> ...


I have the same thought about crochet, can it be replicated exactly using a machine? What do you think? Often when you see so called crochet lace on garments for sale, the lace may look a bit like crochet from the distance, but close up it is obvious that it isn't. Sometimes clothing does indeed have real crochet, but I believe it is hand done, not machine done. :? :? :?
This is totally off track, but a thought I have had recently...


----------



## RBJOSE (Jan 1, 2012)

Please send link for this beautiful scarf


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Elin said:


> Wow! I think I'd rather have second sock syndrome (lol)


Me too, except I do them 2aat, the normal way... :? :? :?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I find p2togtbl the most difficult manouvre. If anyone knows how to get the same look doing it a different way, I would be most grateful...
> I have tried a few ideas but none has worked out correctly... :? :? :?


http://verilyknits.wordpress.com/2015/07/14/an-alternative-to-
I read through this pretty quickly, but it seems like it makes sense and leans in the right direction.
Edit: ok, I watched the video, and now it does make sense. You need to watch how she twists the stitches toward the beginning.


----------



## Tique (Jan 29, 2013)

Brioche has been the most difficult stitch for me. The stitch itself is easy, but woe betide you if you make a mistake or drop a stitch. I love the look and feel, but not the tedium.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> If you're up for a challenge try entrelac or brioche knitting. Or, if you like juggling many balls of yarn, intarsia is the technique for you. I've been knitting for about 8 years, and I've done entrelac, brioche, lace, fairisle, intarsia, mitered squares, cables, short rows, some double knitting, and garments of all types from socks to sweaters. But this is what's still on my challenge list:
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


Mine too-don't know if I will ever actually get to try but I sure want to.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Bobbles, I steer clear of them


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

Since the pattern was free would you please gice me the web site to get it and the name of the pattern.

Thank You,

Leftie knitter


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Nupps.....hands down, nupps are the most difficult stitch. I have yet to master them! But I will!!!

Happy knitting!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Learning interlac has been challenging for me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

For me the most challenging gloves; the part where the fingers are separated by whatever is supposed to be done. AND, sewing up knits... all my stitches look horrible. So, I avoid any patterns that call for sewing. Knitting in the round, intarsia, fair isle, cables, lace, socks, knitting two together or even knitting three through the back loop are all fine. I love knitting socks, even with intricate patterns. I can follow patterns very well. I'm also self-taught. I took a class to help me with the "gusset" part of the fingers in gloves... Paid $50 for two hours learned nothing because she had two other students to which she spend more time... even did some of the knitting for the woman knitting a sweater... me.. nada. I'll never take another lesson at that LYS again! My one and only lesson.. a total waste of time and $$$.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Safeya said:


> I learned to knit when I was young - but never did much with it. I have picked it up again over the last 7 or so years and have learned so much. I'm just wondering what some of you think is the most difficult knit stitches or techniques. I would like to try some of them and see how I do.


I've been trying magic loop. Very difficult for me. Need to buy 40" needle. I think it would be easier then. I'm an English knitter, and the instructions are for continental. I'm just not managing the change, since my stitches are very even, and I don't know if I would knit as evenly with that method! I guess I'll try again sometime! (Ps. If I wanted to hold the thread like that, I'd just go back to crochet!)


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

gina said:


> I consider entrelac and fair isle to be techniques. The hardest stitch I have done is knit 3 through the back loop.


I thought knit 4 tog thru the back loop was tough until I had to knit 4 tog. That is when I invested in my ChiaoGoo red lace interchangeable needles. I think the most difficult knitting I have done was a cardigan with 7 patterns that each began and ended on different rows: I used word perfect to create a "schedule" for the patterns.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Safeya said:


> I learned to knit when I was young - but never did much with it. I have picked it up again over the last 7 or so years and have learned so much. I'm just wondering what some of you think is the most difficult knit stitches or techniques. I would like to try some of them and see how I do.


When choosing a pattern, one thing I look for is whether or not it has something new for me to learn.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

For difficult stitches it is anything that requires knitting 3 or more stitches together.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

For me, I find doing something new for the first time can be a challenge and than when it CLICKS or the light goes on, the challenge is gone. But for the learning curb, it is exciting and I like the challenge. Today I bought a class from Craftsy 101 Creative Solutions, and she shows a spin on broom lace stitch. this is a crochet stitch. I am now half way done the cowl. I found entrelac and brioche a challenge also but enjoy doing both as long as I am by myself. Brioche is horrible if you drop a stitch or have to do the frog stitch. I almost cry when that happens. I have not learned how to recognize the stitches yet. I am still part way through the DREAMBIRD scarf, but finally got the feather perfect, but have had to put it away till the New Year, and know I will have to sit and learn it all again. I find youtube so great at learning anything as you can re wind and slow down till you finally achieve your goal. Good luck with what ever you pick for your next challenge.


----------



## Lamanhart (Jul 30, 2014)

I used a couple of resources for this afghan:

http://www.alpacadirect.com/product/the-great-north-american-afghan?gclid=COq7_vSrlMYCFdcYgQodwR0AxA

http://www.knitsimplemag.com/Free-Patterns/knit-simple-have-a-heart-afghan

Here is the entire afghan:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The hardest stitch I have ever done is Purl 3 through back of loop. Every thing else seems easy after that.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lamanhart said:


> I used a couple of resources for this afghan:
> 
> http://www.alpacadirect.com/product/the-great-north-american-afghan?gclid=COq7_vSrlMYCFdcYgQodwR0AxA
> 
> ...


That is an amazing afghan. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> The hardest part for me the fear of not being able to do a stitch or technique. I enjoy a challenging knit and once I give it a try, I find there are none really difficult.


  :thumbup:


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> Sure, it is here & it is free:
> 
> http://patternduchess.com/pattern-for-mothers-day-lace-shawl/


Oh, thank you for this pattern! It is so beautiful and the author explains "nupps" so clearly. She suggests it is a way to "show off" to your knitting friends. It is on my "List" for sure! When may we see your creation?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

jvallas said:


> http://verilyknits.wordpress.com/2015/07/14/an-alternative-to-
> I read through this pretty quickly, but it seems like it makes sense and leans in the right direction.
> Edit: ok, I watched the video, and now it does make sense. You need to watch how she twists the stitches toward the beginning.


Thanks for the link. I've been practicing.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> I've been trying magic loop. Very difficult for me. Need to buy 40" needle. I think it would be easier then. I'm an English knitter, and the instructions are for continental. I'm just not managing the change, since my stitches are very even, and I don't know if I would knit as evenly with that method! I guess I'll try again sometime! (Ps. If I wanted to hold the thread like that, I'd just go back to crochet!)


Maybe you should do a search for magic loop knitting English style videos.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Thanks for the link. I've been practicing.


:thumbup:


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I think for me I would have to say any pattern I look at then say to myself I can't do that. First I said that about socksuntul I made a pair. Then lace, thenusingdifferent weightyarns I was used to. Yep, my 1st pair of socks were knit with worsted weight as well as my 1st lace shawl until I found that they workedmuch better with lighter weight yarns. Using more than one color yarn, other than varigated yarn alluded me until I decided to knit argyle sweaters for my parents. 
I have learned that my mind tricks me into believing that's too difficult. I stuck with the typical 6 stitch cable until mymomrequested a scarf that had a detailed cable pattern. I'd do anything for my mom including using markers, tape, and different colored safety pins to work through that cable pattern. Once I got started it was no big deal. 
Now I pick patterns based on the look of the pictures and no longer read through the pattern 1st. Tackle and succeed is my new mantra.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> I've been trying magic loop. Very difficult for me. Need to buy 40" needle. I think it would be easier then. I'm an English knitter, and the instructions are for continental. I'm just not managing the change, since my stitches are very even, and I don't know if I would knit as evenly with that method! I guess I'll try again sometime! (Ps. If I wanted to hold the thread like that, I'd just go back to crochet!)


Yes a longer needle- and one with a nice flexible cord. I nearly gave up on magic loop when using cheap needles- then decided to get better needles and wonderful. I have taught magic loop here on KP in a workshop. Go to the workshops link under my posts and scroll through 3 pages of workshops to find learn Magic Loop with Darowil. No video links but lots of questions asked. You can't ask questions through it any more (meaning of closed)- but if you are still stuck I am always contactable through a PM. And I am an English knitter as well.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

The loop stitch!! Not difficult but so time consuming. I hate it with a passion!!!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

RV living said:


> I think for me I would have to say any pattern I look at then say to myself I can't do that. First I said that about socksuntul I made a pair. Then lace, thenusingdifferent weightyarns I was used to. Yep, my 1st pair of socks were knit with worsted weight as well as my 1st lace shawl until I found that they workedmuch better with lighter weight yarns. Using more than one color yarn, other than varigated yarn alluded me until I decided to knit argyle sweaters for my parents.
> I have learned that my mind tricks me into believing that's too difficult. I stuck with the typical 6 stitch cable until mymomrequested a scarf that had a detailed cable pattern. I'd do anything for my mom including using markers, tape, and different colored safety pins to work through that cable pattern. Once I got started it was no big deal.
> Now I pick patterns based on the look of the pictures and no longer read through the pattern 1st. Tackle and succeed is my new mantra.


Funny ... I rarely get intimidated by a new pattern because one of my very first projects was the Tree of Life. I barely knew how to knit and here I was tackling THAT project!! I've felt ever since then that there's nothing I can't do.

That said ... it took me an embarrassingly long time to tackle the FLK heel because the instructions were so long that I resisted taking the time to wade through them. How silly of me ... I now ONLY do the FLK heel. Love it.

I still haven't tried many, many techniques, though I am very eager to do double knitting, fair isle, not sure I'm interested in entrelac as I don't really care for how it looks, and a whole bunch of other techniques. I want to some day make a pair of picturesque socks (someone's avatar is a pair of sock featuring field with sheep in it ... pretty cool!).

I need to quit my day job so I can knit full time!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

romagica said:


> That said ... it took me an embarrassingly long time to tackle the FLK heel because the instructions were so long that I resisted taking the time to wade through them. How silly of me ... I now ONLY do the FLK heel. Love it.
> 
> I need to quit my day job so I can knit full time!!


I hate the very long patterns- trying to work out what I actually need amongst all the verbage puts me off. I know I don't need most of what is written there- but I don't know where what I need is and if I skim read I sometimes miss an important point. 
I don't do the FLK heel- mine works well and it doesn't seem to be all that different and I don't see why I need to spend time working out something and rememering it when I don't need a pattern for heels. But the huge number of pages when you really only need a couple drove me mad as well.

To really get time for knitting you need to stop reading KP as well!


----------



## ScarlettB09 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

